# Square Enix trademarks "Squaresoft" and "Enix"



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

Wait wut?

Anyways, news recently arose that the company filed trademarks for former company names _Squaresoft_ and _Enix_. I suppose when they merged back in 2003, the trademarks on those became invalid.

The most common speculation regarding this is that _Squaresoft_ and _Enix_ will become two separate development groups under the parent company of _Square Enix_.

Source


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Guess what happens when Square Enix makes sweet profit for 2 years in a row.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

They should be thanking Eidos.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2015)

According to them Tomb Raider was a bust so it really makes sense that they're making a timed exclusive sequel for their failed reboot.

Or maybe suits are full of shit even when they make money or something. Dunno.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

They changed their tune over that with the Definitive Edition release. That's why they ended up doing the same with Sleeping Dogs, and did those three packs.

Though really, it's probably because MIcrosoft offered them an exorbitant amount of money and they're like, "Well... shit, we could get all of this definite money, and then just go around and sell the damn thing on the systems everyone will actually play it on."

Because let's be real here - we all know these people saying now, "I WILL NEVER PLAY THIS GAME EVARRRR!" will snatch it up immediately when the PS3/PS4/PC version comes out. Because your average gamer has no willpower.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2015)

Eidos had nothing to do with that bank. At least nothing substantial.

The Square investment report pretty much laid out clear that it was ARR, DQ and Mobile games.

Especially ARR, shit makes XI look like a piggy bank.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

zenieth said:


> Eidos had nothing to do with that bank. At least nothing substantial.
> 
> The Square investment report pretty much laid out clear that it was ARR, DQ and Mobile games.
> 
> Especially ARR, shit makes XI look like a piggy bank.



Yeah, it's honestly surprising how well FFXIV is doing now.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

So THAT'S where all of WoW's dropped players are going.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 11, 2015)

Square Enix has really dropped off of my radar a lot aside from the Bravely Default series and Kingdom Hearts series. They refuse to localize games that I would play (Dragon Quest games), avoid remaking old games that need the remake treatment (PS1 FF games), while screaming ''MOBILE GAMING IS THE FUTURE!''

They used to be awesome during the DS and PSP era, but now it seems like they're replaced by Atlus.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

>Need a remake


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

FUCK THEM!

I WANT A NEW LEGACY OF KAIN OR SOUL REAVER!(even if nosgoth is doing well)


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

Amy Hennig is gone and the Elder God is dead.

Leave it be.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

what about re-release them in HD?

or make a game based on the conflict before Nosgoth


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

krory said:


> Amy Hennig is gone and the Elder God is dead.
> 
> Leave it be.



The Elder God is not dead, he was just defeated.  He still very much is a threat and has many machinations still going on.  Additionally there's still much that could be done with the Hylden.

So really there's a LOT they could still do with Legacy of Kain and Defiance while it did wrap up a lot?  It didn't cover nearly everything, 1 or 2 more games to wrap up the story would be much appreciated.

That said?  I wouldn't want them to make more LoK games without Amy Hennig.


----------



## Ultimania (Feb 11, 2015)

krory said:


> >Need a remake



They're PS1 games that look fucking ugly, so I do think that they need a remake. But no, let's remaster FFX and release the PC port of FFVII on PS4 because we're lazy.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

Enclave said:


> The Elder God is not dead, he was just defeated.  He still very much is a threat and has many machinations still going on.  Additionally there's still much that could be done with the Hylden.
> 
> So really there's a LOT they could still do with Legacy of Kain and Defiance while it did wrap up a lot?  It didn't cover nearly everything, 1 or 2 more games to wrap up the story would be much appreciated.
> 
> That said?  I wouldn't want them to make more LoK games without Amy Hennig.



The amazing man that voiced him is dead, is what I mean. We cannot have an Elder God without him. It's not right.

And again, Amy Hennig is what made those games great. I love a lot of what the Western studios Square owns have done but I don't trust them with _Legacy of Kain_.

On the plus side, Amy Hennig is at least making a new _Star Wars_ game.  Combining her storytelling and dialogue writing skills from _Legacy of Kain_ and her skills at writing action (and a different type of dialogue) from _Uncharted_, she should be able to make an amazing _Star Wars_ game.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 11, 2015)

square eunuchs can re-hire her if nosgoth continues with the good ratings


----------



## Enclave (Feb 11, 2015)

krory said:


> The amazing man that voiced him is dead, is what I mean. We cannot have an Elder God without him. It's not right.
> 
> And again, Amy Hennig is what made those games great. I love a lot of what the Western studios Square owns have done but I don't trust them with _Legacy of Kain_.
> 
> On the plus side, Amy Hennig is at least making a new _Star Wars_ game.  Combining her storytelling and dialogue writing skills from _Legacy of Kain_ and her skills at writing action (and a different type of dialogue) from _Uncharted_, she should be able to make an amazing _Star Wars_ game.



Do you REALLY think EA is going to give her complete creative freedom?

They're going to shove untold amounts of DLC, micro-transactions and forced multiplayer into whatever games she works on.


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> square eunuchs can re-hire her if nosgoth continues with the good ratings



If she _wants_ to go back that is and if she's willing to leave Visceral Games.




Enclave said:


> Do you REALLY think EA is going to give her complete creative freedom?
> 
> They're going to shove untold amounts of DLC, micro-transactions and forced multiplayer into whatever games she works on.



_Creative_ freedom? Yes. Micro-transactions and multiplayer, at the very least, would have little impact on that - for example, Tomb Raider, where the multiplayer was done as a separate thing. And even so, multiplayer is not _always_ bad (nor would this be the first game she worked on that tried to shove in multiplayer - she DID make _Uncharted_ remember?) DLC is debatable though at least with BioWare lately it's been far from "untold amounts of DLC," unless you count the free stuff.

But that's the entire reason she left. Do _you_ really think someone like Amy Hennig wouldn't go over to Visceral Games if she wouldn't be getting complete creative control? Considering she's a full-blown employee of Visceral (as _creative lead_), she would've had to sign a contract (and probably an NDA). She's not dumb and she's not a sellout. 

And to be fair, EA at least sometimes know when to _remove_ multiplayer - like they did to _Dead Space 3_ after the _Dead Space 2_ multiplayer was a flop. The only reason it was added to _Dragon Age: Inquisition_, though, was because it was (despite people want to tell themselves) a huge success in _Mass Effect 3_ so they wanted to try and add that "dungeon crawler" quality to it.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 11, 2015)

Ultimania said:


> They're PS1 games that look fucking ugly, so I do think that they need a remake. But no, let's remaster FFX and release the PC port of FFVII on PS4 because we're lazy.



there's a difference between lazy and Economically unfeasible.

I know a lot of fans like to think they're interchangeable, but they're not.

Remaking FF3-6 is economically feasible,

Which is why we have 3 and 4 remakes.

And honestly why 5 and 6 remakes need to be a thing.

But ps1 era FFs? Remade? Now?

HA
HAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

fuck outta here


SE's being nice by dangling the dream of remaking them in front of you.

When truth is, they can't.

At least not what fans unreasonably expect of them.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2015)

krory said:


> The amazing man that voiced him is dead, is what I mean. We cannot have an Elder God without him. It's not right.



This this this.  As much as I love the LOK series it is the voice actors that helped make the games what they were.

Without them the LOK series wouldn't be right.  But without Simon Templeman (Kain), Michael Bell (Raziel) and Tony Jay (Elder God) the games should not be made.  Tony Jay unfortunately died in 2006.  Michael Bell is in his 70s and busy as hell.

Simon Templeman is also quite busy (Last big game was DA:Inquisition as Loghain.   I doubt you'll ever see a game from the LOK series that sticks to the main plot for a long while.  Not until people forget about the original voice actors.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 12, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> This this this.  As much as I love the LOK series it is the voice actors that helped make the games what they were.
> 
> Without them the LOK series wouldn't be right.  But without Simon Templeman (Kain), Michael Bell (Raziel) and Tony Jay (Elder God) the games should not be made.  Tony Jay unfortunately died in 2006.  Michael Bell is in his 70s and busy as hell.
> 
> Simon Templeman is also quite busy (Last big game was DA:Inquisition as Loghain.   I doubt you'll ever see a game from the LOK series that sticks to the main plot for a long while.  Not until people forget about the original voice actors.



Michael Bell isn't needed since Raziel is essentially dead.

Simon Templeman is still available.

Tony Jay is indeed a shame but it's not like Elder God would have all that vocal of a role now that Raziel is gone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2015)

Why would you want more LoK when the person who actually made into such a time traveling epic isn't working for Eidos anymore? You can make any kind of game out of Soul Reaver, Zelda clone, DMC clone, whatever. The series never really played that well. But no Amy Hennig, no buy. Sure, I'd go down on her if that meant at least another Soul Reaver sequel but honestly? The point where the story left off kinda works as an ending.

They could even replace Tony Jay with someone like, Christopher Lee or something. That man's only contribution to video games can't be just Kingdom Fucking Hearts.

DLC shitfest or not, I'm looking forward to whatever Star Wars plot Amy comes up with.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 12, 2015)

simply call liam obrien or Paul dobson to dub Raziel


----------



## Enclave (Feb 12, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why would you want more LoK when the person who actually made into such a time traveling epic isn't working for Eidos anymore?



I'll respond to this with this from the first page.



Enclave said:


> The Elder God is not dead, he was just defeated.  He still very much is a threat and has many machinations still going on.  Additionally there's still much that could be done with the Hylden.
> 
> So really there's a LOT they could still do with Legacy of Kain and Defiance while it did wrap up a lot?  It didn't cover nearly everything, 1 or 2 more games to wrap up the story would be much appreciated.
> 
> *That said?  I wouldn't want them to make more LoK games without Amy Hennig.*





DeathScream said:


> simply call liam obrien or Paul dobson to dub Raziel



What point would there be to having a VA for Raziel now?  He can't even talk.


----------

